# τραβοκοπώντας & μπαντίδικος



## Theseus (Sep 17, 2016)

Κωνσταντίνος Ράδος, ‎Pelekanos Books - 2014 - ‎Fiction
Mά άπ' την ώρα πού είδεν φέρνουνε *τραβοκοπώντας* αυτά τά δυστυχισμένα τα κορίτσια και να τα κρατούν σκλάβες άρχισε να τα εξετάζη τα πράμματα κάπως αλλοιώτικα, αυτή φαινότανε καθαρά *μπαντίδικ* δουλειά.
Ο Αχιλλέας ανάσανε. Η σακολέβα πόδισε και μπήκε στη Γραμβούσα. Το πρωί όλη η αρμάτα μπήκε στη λίνεα κι' έφερνε γύρω το κάστρο, όλα τότε τά *μπαντίδικ* άρχισαν να λάμνουν να βγούν όξω και να πολεμήσουν στα πανιά.

Could some colleague, if I am not being too arrogant in using this word, translate these above sentences in full for me? They are both by the same author. Is the same as the famous man of that name from Epirus, who fought against Ottoman rule? This might explain some of the features of this, in places, difficult Greek. :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2016)

First of all, the two _μπαντίδικ_ are missing their ending. The first one should be _μπαντίδικη _and the second _μπαντίδικα_, like normal inflected adjectives. I checked the *Google book*, it's obvious that word endings are missing.

OK, but what is the meaning of this word (which I also see for the first time)? I think it might mean "belonging to a band" where band means _συμμορία_ as in major European languages and not _μπάντα_ as in modern Greek usage.

So, let's take on the difficult words:

τραβοκοπώ/τραβοκοπάω = τραβάω δυνατά
_μπαντίδικος = εγκληματικός (!?), των εγκληματιών (!?)_ ληστρικός, των ληστών (see next post)
σακολέβα = μικρό ιστιοφόρο (ΛΚΝ 2)
ποδίζω = βγαίνω στη στεριά (ΛΚΝ 1)
αρμάτα (εδώ: αρμάδα) = στόλος
λίνεα = γραμμή (γραμμή παραγωγής λένε και σήμερα τη διάταξη που παίρνουν τα πλοία του στόλου για επίθεση, το ένα πίσω από το άλλο)
λάμνω = κωπηλατώ
να πολεμήσουν στα πανιά = να πολεμήσουν με τα πανιά, από κοντά, όχι να δέχονται χωρίς μάχη τον βομβαρδισμό των πλοίων του στόλου

I think you can translate it yourself, now. :)

And a PS: _είδεν φέρνουνε_ should obviously be _είδε να φέρνουνε_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2016)

OK, more on _μπαντίδικος_.

From the complete text of «Ο πειρατής της Γραμβούσης», *here*, we can be sure:

Ο Αριστείδης με τα παλικάρια μπαρκάραν στη σκούνα και σαλπάρησαν. Η Καντσελλαρία έβγαλε κι ένα τρεχαντήρι να δώσει αβίζο στην αρμάτα και σ’ όλα τα πόρτα, να βάλει ντελάληδες να φωνάξουν: Ο Γεωργίτσης Μπαρούς είναι μπαντίδος αποδειγμένος και είναι όξω απ’ το Νόμο, αυτός και όλη η τσούρμα του.

Όποιος πάρει απ’ τα χέρια των μπαντίδων την αρχοντοπούλα Χρυσώ Ιωάννου Νταλαμάγκα έχει δέκα χιλιάδες γρόσια απ’ τον πατέρα της κι αν είναι συμμορίτης γλυτώνει το κεφάλι του.

Μα απ’ την ώρα που είδε να φέρνουνε τραβοκοπώντας αυτά τα δυστυχισμένα τα κορίτσια και να τα κρατούν σκλάβες, άρχιζε να εξετάζει τα πράματα κάπως αλλιώτικα, αυτή φαινότανε καθαρά μπαντίδικη δουλειά.

Άρα *μπαντίδος = ληστής*


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Άρα *μπαντίδος = ληστής*



Yes, originally μπαντίδοι comes from bandits, banditi, bandidos, etc. which obviously is the meaning here, the pirates. 

But later on:

Ο Νέαρχος Γεωργιάδης στο βιβλίο του "Το φαινόμενο Τσιτσάνης" περιγράφει τους Μπαντίδους από τα Γιάννενα. Συγκεκριμένα λέει στην σελίδα 101:

"Τα Γιάννινα ήταν πολιτεία που γεννούσε νταηλίκια και τραγούδια. Πρωταγωνιστές και στα δύο ήταν οι λεγόμενοι *"μπαντίδοι", λέξη ιταλική-βενετσιάνικη που σημαίνει ληστές, και κατ' επέκτασιν, παράνομοι, άτακτοι, ανυπάκουοι, παληκαράδες. *Δεν είναι παράξενο που μια ιταλική λέξη χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να δηλώσει αυτό το είδος της λεβέντικης παρανομίας, που αλλού λεγόταν νταηλίκι, μαγκιά, κουτσαβακισμός, παλλικαριά, αφού τα Γιάννινα είχαν μεγάλες εμπορικές και πολιτιστικές σχέσεις με τη Βενετία και άλλες πόλεις της Ιταλίας και της Ευρώπης, γενικά".
http://www.rembetiko.gr/forums/showthread.php?t=20961&p=182469&viewfull=1#post182469


*Οι μπαντίδοι ήταν οι μάγκες της εποχής.* Παλιότερα φορούσαν φουστανέλες και στο μεσοπόλεμο παπούτσια με ψηλό τακούνι, παντελόνι χωρίς ζώνη, ζωσμένοι με ένα μαντήλι που το έδεναν και άφηναν τα κρόσσια να κρέμονται από τη δεξιά μεριά του παντελονιού. Φορούσαν πουκάμισο χωρίς γραβάτα, γιλέκο και σακάκι ριγμένο στον ώμο. Στη ζώνη είχαν κρυμμένο ένα μαχαίρι, που φαινόταν μόνο η λαβή του.
Αν δεν είχαν πολλά μαλλιά, φορούσαν την τραγιάσκα χαμηλά ώστε να φαίνεται μόνο το ένα μάτι, διαφορετικά φορούσαν την τραγιάσκα προς τα πίσω για να φαίνεται το μαλλί.
Οι μπαντίδοι δεν άφηναν κανέναν σε χλωρό κλαρί και ιδιαίτερα τους πλούσιους: ή τους περιπαίζανε ή τους κλέβανε διάφορα πράγματα.
http://www.ixotisartas.gr/local-news/item/1046-syllogos-skoufas


Αχ, ζημιάρη Θησέα, που μου θύμισες τη Γραμπούσα...  
Από τη μιαν άκρη της Κρήτης στην άλλη με πας, στα μέρη που με σκλάβωσαν από την πρώτη στιγμή που τα είδα.

Αντίδωρο, μια μαντινάδα:



Spoiler



Αυτή που σκάρωσα ένα βράδυ του θέρους πριν από τρία χρόνια σ' εκείνο τον άγριο, ατίθασο τόπο στα δυτικά πέρατα:

Στση Κρήτης εις το λιόγερμα απού 'ναι όλα ρούσα
γλυκαίνει ακόμα κι ο Βοριάς γυρού απ' τη Γραμπούσα

και οι άλλες δυο που σκάρωσε επιτόπου στον Κάβο Σίδερο ο φίλος μου ο Γιάννης, ο αδερφός του Στελιανού που τις έκανε


κι ένα τραγούδι, για την άλλη άκρα, την ανατολική, τον Κάβο Σίδερο (Ισίδωρο):






Αναζητώ και ρέγομαι όπου 'ναι άκρα τόπου
κει που κακό δεν έκαμε η δύναμη τ' αθρώπου

Έλα στον Κάβο Σίδερο και το χεράκι δώσ' μου
να σεργιανίσομε μαζί τσι γειτονιές του κόσμου

~ Γιάννης Πετράκης


----------



## Theseus (Sep 17, 2016)

Got it now, Dr. One thing: what does 'the small sail went ashore'? Is small sail used as a collective noun, meaning the 'craft with small sails & came into Port Grabousa'?

Thanks for the exhaustive glossary.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2016)

Και έριξα μόλις μια ματιά στο λεξικό του Σομαβέρα (1700+) και η λέξη δεν υπάρχει, άρα μάλλον σωστά εκτιμήσαμε ότι η χρήση ήταν τοπική (Ήπειρος; ) και περιορισμένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Got it now, Dr. One thing: what does 'the small sail went ashore'? Is small sail used as a collective noun, meaning the 'craft with small sails & came into Port Grabousa'?



Yes. _Σακολέβα _is both a type of sail and a type of boat, see the pictures.


Γαΐτα (the boat) with σακολέβα (the sail) (from here):





Σακολέβα (the boat) from here:


----------



## Theseus (Sep 17, 2016)

Να με συγχωρείς, Δαεμάνε! Να για σας μια γλυκόπικρη και οδυνηρή φωτογραφία της Γραμβούσας:
http://www.2811.gr/images/places/1002_2.jpg
Θενξ και σου,Δρ.:clap::)


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Να με συγχωρείς, Δαεμάνε! Ορίστε για σένα μια γλυκόπικρη και οδυνηρή φωτογραφία της Γραμβούσας: http://www.2811.gr/images/places/1002_2.jpg



Thank you, Theseus! Now... check this out:



daeman said:


> Ναι, αυτό, καβατζάροντας το Τηγάνι, δυτικά της Γραμβούσας. Φτου! Πέρυσι το περπάτησα τελευταία φορά, αλλά στην ανάβαση κοίταζα κάτω, την καταπληκτική θέα, τα πονεμένα μου πόδια και τα κουρασμένα μου παιδιά. Κακοτράχαλο. Μαδάρα κισσαμίτικη.



 :devil: 

The setting of the naval battle discussed here, to help your imagination picture the scene in its natural surroundings.

I still owe you the soundtrack for this thread, which just came to mind, but it'll have to wait because I have to do justice to that thrilling song.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 17, 2016)

WOW! What a scene! It dizzied the imagination. Thanks.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Θενξ και σου,Δρ.:clap::)


Θενξ και (σε) σένα, Δρ. is the correct form, Th.! And you are welcome.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> τραβοκοπώ/τραβοκοπάω = τραβάω δυνατά
> _..._



Just a note on this; must be the equivalent of today's _τραβολογώ _in its active sense:

*τραβολογώ* & *-άω*,* -ιέμαι* *:* (οικ.) τραβώ κπ. ή κτ. επανειλημμένα και με τρόπο ενοχλητικό: _Άφησέ με, μη με τραβολογάς! Mην τραβολογάς την μπλούζα σου._ || _Tραβολογιέται μήνες στους γιατρούς. Tραβολογιέται χρόνια μ' αυτήν,_ έχει ερωτικές σχέσεις.
[_τραβ(ώ) -ο-_ + _-λογώ_]

although _-κοπώ_ probably makes it a bit more intense than _-λογώ._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2016)

Ο Βλαστός δίνει στα Συνώνυμά του: *τραβολόγημα, τραβοπάλεμα* βλ. *τράβηγμα* (το τραβοπάλεμα πρώτη φορά το βλέπω, αλλά ταιριάζει καλά με το τραβοκόπημα).


----------



## Theseus (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for the extra information I am indebted to you both!


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... (το *τραβοπάλεμα *πρώτη φορά το βλέπω, αλλά ταιριάζει καλά με το τραβοκόπημα).



He he, that's what our mothers used to say (η μάνα μου και οι αμπλάδες της) when me and my cousins were quarreling as kids, sometimes grappling each other, pecking and fighting as young cocks do. Thanks, I've rarely heard it since.


----------

